Ask HN: If HN didn't exist, which other community would you default to? - orschiro
======
quickthrower2
Reddit, lobsters, some of the HN clones also get a bit of traffic so I might
aggregate them somehow.

I like reddit because you join the ones that gel with your tolerance of
sillyness. I like a bit of humour but not a chain of 100 replies to a fart
joke.

------
EGKW
Old Reddit, with limited/selected subReddits, no thumbnails.

~~~
highhedgehog
What subs? I find that reddit is increasingly just bullshit

------
Fsp2WFuH
One that I'm working on myself and too afraid to post publicly. The people on
this site are not my target audience either.

ps. There's no one on it but me.

------
CM30
Probably one of my own communities. Hell, maybe I'd set up that universe's
equivalent of Hacker News or something, rather than it being a Ycombinator
project.

------
return1
subreddits with strong moderation are indistinguishable from hn

also indiehackers.com

~~~
blinky1456
I rarely visit anymore since the partial redesign. For one thing the page
loads are very long, with an annoying splash page.

Two, the endless scroll, but they have your profile button on the footer and
other essential links? How has that not been brought up?

The site overall has annoying and bad ux.

Makes me wonder if the site has essentially been abandoned by the owner. At
the least it is neglected.

~~~
return1
For a minute i thought you were talking about reddit's undesign. Yeah
Indiehacker has almost comically bad UI but you're more likely to find people
that are hustling there. HN is more about corporate office politics.

------
leemailll
/. for old trolls reddit to ctach up new ones

~~~
nathanasmith
The soylentnews.org community seems to be growing well as another take on the
/. formula.

------
eldodo
lobste.rs

~~~
jstewartmobile
shhh. you'll turn it into HN.

